

Testing book titles using Google AdWords - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2008/11/testing-book-titles-using-google.html

======
trickjarrett
Tim Ferriss discussed this strategy in 4HWW, he actually hated the title Four
Hour Work Week but he quickly discovered it was far and away the best in terms
of conversions. So he went with it.

